# Schluter System?



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have NEVER done it. But I gotta , from what you guys are saying putt might make life easier


----------



## CDC54 (Dec 28, 2009)

It is a little different to mix. I use a bucket mortar mixer and it works awesome. Mixes with ease in a bucket. Most good shops have deck mud premixed so you don't have to worry about the ratio starting out. 

http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Tile-Tools/Mixing-Paddles/Bucket-Mortar-Mixer


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have another bathrom on bid.. I will try that technique


----------



## CDC54 (Dec 28, 2009)

Start with a small shower floor first not a whole room like that.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks man. and this other its just a 3x6 pan


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ceramictec said:


> I'm not a fan of a wet mud like that.
> a bonded dry pack is much easier to work with.


Me three. But unless one is in an area where people know how to do mudwork and there's a demand for it, there's none to be found, so rolling your own is a good thing to have. Throw in very large commercial jobs where cement comes by the pallet and sand is dumped by the end dump, well, not much of a choice there other than what mix it'll be--fat or deck.



> deck - a key word for most Hipsters, similar in meaning to the antiquated fresh. To be deck is to be up on the latest trends, cutting edge, and/or hip.
> sentence: "That tassel we met at the gallery opening sure looked deck in her cowboy boots."
> " Have you checked out the new Jonathan Lethem book? It's deck."


Das deck mud!


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

CO762 said:


> But unless one is in an area where people know how to do mudwork and there's a demand for it, there's none to be found


I hear ya.
I was brought up in the Philly Union and did my share of mud coolers, restaurant kitchens and floors.

then on my own in the early 90's and continued doing mud kitchens in restaurant and waterproofing them with 9235.

now I'm mostly residential with some commercial and the most mud I do is shower floors. far from needing my guys using a rototiller.

I do miss all that mud.....................not ! :no:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> I worked for a contractor that only did commercial, thats why I use that alot and I like commercial better sometimes than residential


By far, most of my tile/stone has been commercial and what I've found is with commercial, you just show up and what's there, you do, so one has a whole variety of products to use, often from different/competing manufacturers, on the same job. Some jobs I found funny in hindsight as a lot of product A or B or C most people on the internet argue is the best, all were on the same job and would be used in different areas. Other jobs under the same circumstances, different products were used. Just show up and do what's there.

I think I was on the first 'ditra' job in that state. It was funny, no one knew what it was, so we read the directions, called the distributor, called shlooter, called the heat mat people, etc. It was entertaining.

Flat trowel waterproofing with dingleberries in it would get a whole lot of ridicule, and that would go on top of mud....


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ceramictec said:


> mud coolers, restaurant kitchens and floors.
> ...continued doing mud kitchens in restaurant and waterproofing them with 9235.


Rack em up, we did the black ****. lol!


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I live for ditra on any .. Commercial or residential.. In one day out the next on residential..


----------



## CDC54 (Dec 28, 2009)

The new Spider Mat isn't bad either.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Did you use it Chad.. I wanted a free trial piece but was turned down by them.. So I'm like Fk spider web


----------



## CDC54 (Dec 28, 2009)

Turned down by who ?

Yes I did use it. Just as easy as Ditra but you can use modified.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Customs. I asked for a free piece.


----------



## CDC54 (Dec 28, 2009)

Is Steve Taylor on here ?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Chad , I just noticed your profile picture.. those snacks are the bomb.. ! I have those alot for lunch when in a hurry.. And with a cold budlight when at home watching reruns of The Sopranos


----------



## CDC54 (Dec 28, 2009)

Exactly !


----------

